# PRP Application Rejected, Reason: Your current Critical skills visa is fraudulent



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Yesterday the 27th of October i received a rejection for my PRP and they said the Critical Skill Visa I submitted is fraudulent. 

What's shocking is the same Visa they claim is fraudulent I got it Via VFS after an appeal. Are there similar cases out there?

My Critical Skills Visa was issued on the 24th of August Last year and have traveled out of the country several times with no problems.

Anyone who have an idea on what I should do next?

My previous post when i was still appealing for the Critical Skills Visa till i got it is found on my expatforum profile


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Am so sorry to hear this. It's quite unfortunate. If i may ask, what is your qualifications? 
When you appeal, did you pay any agent to help you escalate it or how did you do it?

This might be the reason. I wouldn't know anyway!!


----------



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Am so sorry to hear this. It's quite unfortunate. If i may ask, what is your qualifications?
> When you appeal, did you pay any agent to help you escalate it or how did you do it?
> 
> This might be the reason. I wouldn't know anyway!!



I didn't appeal via an agent, I appealed via VFS. I'm into I.T. I emailed Nobuhle who was the secretary of the DHA minister. She forwarded my query to the relevant departments (Deputy Director General Critical Skills - Seipati Ditsoane and Regina - Appeals Department) and I made follow ups to those departments till I got my Visa


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

What about your police clearances from every country you lived. They may have other reasons than the critical skills visa itself. They just generalise it as being a critical skills visa. Ensure you have submitted correct medical and radiology from a verifiable hospital and not just a roadside vendor. Just my input though.


----------



## beedzadza (May 9, 2017)

ZimNerd said:


> Yesterday the 27th of October i received a rejection for my PRP and they said the Critical Skill Visa I submitted is fraudulent.
> 
> What's shocking is the same Visa they claim is fraudulent I got it Via VFS after an appeal. Are there similar cases out there?
> 
> ...


what did you do to solve this issue?.Did you appeal the decision


----------



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

I had my current visa verified by DHA. So i appealed in Feb and attached the letter that confirmed the validity of my current CS visa. Still waiting outcome. 

Thanks


----------



## beedzadza (May 9, 2017)

ZimNerd said:


> I had my current visa verified by DHA. So i appealed in Feb and attached the letter that confirmed the validity of my current CS visa. Still waiting outcome.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the response.How did you get the verification done.Did you go directly to DHA or you used a company that does verifications?.Im in a similar predicament and want to know what to do.


----------



## BillionHouse (May 11, 2017)

beedzadza said:


> Thanks for the response.How did you get the verification done.Did you go directly to DHA or you used a company that does verifications?.Im in a similar predicament and want to know what to do.


You can visit the nearest Department of Home Affairs to Verify your visa or use a company or legit agent to do that also. The problem with the first is that sometimes, if you ran into the wrong officer at the DHA you can have your passport confiscated if your visa is found to be fraudulent.


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Hi ZimNerd,

I just read your post on the CSV problem you had and I am afraid that I am slowly experiencing the same problem. 


It has been 3 months since I appealed a reject saying that my contract of employment was fraudulent and Im slowly reaching the deadline to submit the permit to my employer. Would you please give me Seipati (Deputy Director General Critical skills Acquisition) contact or any other person of authority I can reach at home affairs? I am desperate for a feedback.

Thankfully


----------



## ajaiyemi (Oct 10, 2018)

I applied for PR for my two kids for the past 16 months and I have not yet receive outcome. Their relative visa that i used to apply for the PR will expire in December and the kids are no more in south Africa.

will the application will not be refuse for the fact that the permit will expire since they are no more in the country as at the time the relative permit will expire.

pls what can i do


----------



## chichichee (Jul 21, 2015)

Make sure you renew your Relative Visa before it expires in December otherwise they will reject your PR application


----------

